# Weekend Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

This weekend I got fewer LGMouth than normal fishing trips but the LGMouth did bite. I would guess the lack of cloud cover to be the main reason the LGMouth where not looking up for food. 

Saturday saw some nice chunky LGMouth on Waldorf hair bug and horny toads. No pics as most fish where under 2.5 lbs.

Sunday was almost a repeat till the sun got down and shadows got long. Then some really nice bass fell the Waldorf bug.. 


















Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish. Congrats.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Now that is fishing*

Great photos and wish I could get more into freshwater flies. Mostly bait and switch for Blues and Bass on the open seas. And coming soon Tuna..:fishing:

Great Fishing Keep It Up


----------

